# Win7: 32 oder 64bit? ...und wenn 64bit: dann auch eine VM mit 32bit  dazu?



## Perfektionist (15 Juli 2010)

Eines erscheint mir offensichtlich: die Hardware entwickelt sich Richtung 64bit. Also werden Betriebssysteme und Anwendungen auch zunehmend diese nun verfügbare Rechenleistung nutzen wollen. Zur Zeit scheint es mir so, dass etwa 70-80% aller angebotenen Computersysteme mit einem 64bit-Betriebssystem ausgeliefert werden.

Gut - ich bin gefangen in der Intelwelt des Herrn Gates. Leider hab ich den Zugang zu Linux oder Mac oder sonstwas nicht geschafft.

Also hab ich nun Win7 vorliegen - und die Wahl zwischen 32 und 64bit.

Soviel ist mir sonnenklar: eine Anwendung, die ein 64bit OS voraussetzt wird nie auf einem 32bit OS laufen wollen. Umgekehrt schon eher - aber da gibt es ja allseits bekannte Gegenbeispiele.

Billy, gar nicht dumm, hat also wieder ganz tief in seine Trickkiste gegriffen und das uralte Konzept der DOS-Box hervorgezogen: modernisiert heisst das Ding Virtual PC und emuliert eben die Vorgängerversion, im konkreten Fall den XP-Mode in 32bit.

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher - aber es hat für mich den Anschein, dass Microsoft diesmal auf die Exclusivität seines VM-Emulators verzichtet. So zwischen den Zeilen glaube ich herauszulesen, dass man den XP-Modus wahlweise mit anderen Virtualisierungstechnologien betreiben kann.

So als Anwender steh ich aber immer noch dumm da: OK, meinen Video-Rekorder auf USB-Basis hab ich im XP-Mode zum Laufen gebracht (ohne Treiber für Win7). Aber einen CP5512? Ich träume mal davon ...

Soviel schein mir im Moment klar: Wenn neuer Rechner und neues OS, dann 64bit. Aber wegen alter Software: Win7 ohne XP-Mode oder wenn Home-Version, dann mit Virtual PC geht (fast?) nicht.


----------



## Ralle (15 Juli 2010)

Ja, ne 5511 oder 5512 wirst du nicht auf einer VM ans laufen bringen, ich kenne jedenfalls keine, die PC-Karten unterstützt. USB geht ja nun immerhin schon, auch das gibt es noch nicht so lange. Leider konnte ich in Ermangelung eines geeigneten USB-Seriell-Umsetzers noch nicht auf dem Mac testen, ob sich z.Bsp. ProTool oder WinCCFlex dazu bewegen läßt, ein Projekt per serieller SS aufzuspielen, das wäre ja mal interessant. Für die Verbindung zur S7 tuts bei mir ein NetlinkPro, immerhin.


----------



## Homer79 (16 Juli 2010)

also die vm bzw. der xp mode ist recht gelungen, mit usb adapter auf rs232 gibts überhaupt keine problem...kann man alles wunderbar einstellen...usb geräte funktionieren auch (bis auf mein usb ppi kabel für die 200er -> ich weis immer noch nicht warums nicht geht;( )

mir wärs zwar auch lieber xp für immer zu behalten, aber da das ja nicht so sein wird habe ich auch mal angefangen rumzuspielen, mich zu ärgern, mich zu freuen und haufen zeit zu investieren...

viel glück


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Juli 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ... habe ich auch mal angefangen rumzuspielen, mich zu ärgern, mich zu freuen und haufen zeit zu investieren...


ja, seufz, das triffts ganz genau. Das neue nutzen, aber das alte am Laufen halten.

Es wird der Tag kommen, wo jemand zu mir sagen wird: dieses Programm setzt ein 64bit-OS voraus. Auf diesen Tag will ich vorbereitet sein. Was jedoch nicht passieren wird, ist, dass die heutige Siemens-Software in einer 64bit-Umgebung laufen wird. Basic11 dann vielleicht? Ich träum auch mal davon ...

Hmmmm, läuft das auf einen CP5711 raus? Mein Chef bringt mich um, wenn ich den guten, alten 5512 wegtue. Und sperrig ist das neue Teil auch noch 

Kann einer der Leser mir damit dienen, zu sagen, ob es bereits Programme gibt, die auf Win7/64 performanter ausgeführt werden als auf Win7/32?


----------



## tnt369 (16 Juli 2010)

ich ärgere mich, dass ich win7 in32bit genommen habe. jetzt ist der RAM auf 4GB begrenzt und tatsächlich sind es nur 2,8GB die dem gesamtsystem zur verfügung stehen. das ist wenig wenn noch mit vm gearbeitet wird.
für mich währe momentan win7 64bit + vm + 8GB RAM das optimale.


----------



## Key (16 Juli 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Mein System läuft momentan mit Win7 64bit + 8GB Ram. Somit kann ich meinen vollen speicher nutzen.

Was man evtl. auch noch erwähnen könnte. Die Mehrkernprozessoren sind ja auch schon seit ein paar Jahren am laufen. Ich denke es wird noch mehr in diese Richtung gehen. Gerade wenn ich an VM denke ist das bei meinem System(noch ein alter Q6600 Intel) mit 4 Kernen schon recht gut(neue 4Kern mit HT logische 8 Threadausführung).

Die VM skaliert sauber, ich habe genug Reserve und kann mal getrost einer VM 1-2 GB spendieren und jeder hat ihren eigenen Kern den sie nutzen kann. Macht sich schon bemerkbar. Was mir mal aufgefallen ist, war das Flexible unter der VM schneller lief als auf dem Hostsystem. Vermutlich lags an den ganze abstrahierung der Hardware, da es ja nicht soviel ist wie beim richtigen Sytsem. Kann auch vorteile haben.

Hoffe das hilft etwas...

P.S.: Auch ganz gut für Projekte an denen Externe mitarbeiten die z.B. nicht die neueste Version drauf haben. Man gibt denen eine VM und gut ist. Das alte System muss nicht upgegradet werden.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Juli 2010)

So, nun hab ich mal meine Platte im/ausm PG gespiegelt. Warn ja nur 80GB, 32 (32768MB) für den Betrieb, der Rest für Datensicherungszwecke.

Also die 32GB Partition mit Ghost auf eine 64erPartition einer 500GB Platte kopiert. Dann zwei 128GB-Partitionen aufgemacht - je eine für Win7/32 und eine für Win7/64. Die vierte Basispartition gewohnheitsmäßig für Datensicherungszwecke.

Zunächst Win7/32(ultimate) installiert, dann Win7/64(ultimate). In die jeweils noch jungfräulichen Partitionen. OK, wie gewohnt installiert Windows einen Bootmanager, der den Start des jeweiligen Betriebssystems (altes Windows, Win7 oder Win7) zur Auswahl stellt.

aktivieren musste ich nur das erste Win7 per Telefon, weil es schonmal auf anderer Hardware aktiviert wurde, weiss jetzt nicht mehr: ich glaub, ich hab zuerst die 32-bit-Variante aktiviert. Die andere Variante hat dann sich ganz "normal" online aktivieren lassen. Auch wenn MS schreibt: nur eine Edition, 32 oder 64 bit, darf auf einem System verwendet werden.

Auf jeden Fall: ich hab nun XP-Prof, Win7/32ult und Win7/64ult auf meinem Rechner mit entsprechender Boot-Auswahl zur Verfügung stehen. XP-Prof ist bezahlt, Win7ult ist mit 319EUR vergeltet worden - wenngleich eventuell nicht ganz genau den Lizenzbedingungen installiert (aber was glaubt MS eigentlich, mit wie vielen Rechnern ich gleichzeitig seine Software nutzen kann?).

Aber warum der Hickhack? weil Onkel Siemens entweder auf XP-Prof, auf Win7/32 oder auf XP-Mode funktioniert. Und die Jungs (zu denen ich gehöre), die mit 64bit rummachen, sich derzeit mehr Ärger als Freude einhandeln.

Gut - ich versuche nun, Siemens entweder in der 32-bit-Umgebung zu betreiben oder eben in der 64-Bit-Umgebung in einer VM (also XP) am Leben zu erhalten.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Juli 2010)

War gestern auf 7 nach 5, dort wurde gesagt 64Bit Step7 kommt in ca einem Jahr! Nur zur Info!


----------



## smilie108 (23 Juli 2010)

*simens und software*

Tja wenn das stimmt dan gute nacht win xp macht keinen sinn mehr zu installieren. Vista geht sowiso nicht zumindest tat mich mir das ewige hickhack mit updates und recourcen hunger nicht und und seit win7 bin ich wieder begeistert habe win7 früher rc dann upgedatet auf orginal seit ca 1 jahr laufen ohne neuinstall und arbeite rcht viel zuhause drauf bis jetzt noch keinen bluescreen gehbt und auch sonst nichts. des weiteren kommt bei meinem sys nur die 64bit in frage / x61055er proz usw. Laut siemens war ebi uns das war mein letzter stand das es mit 5.5 dann gehen soll. nun doch wieder nicht wollte eigentlich schon einen neuen lapi mir zulegen aber wenn das so ist werde ich wohl nioch warten weil es keinen sinn machen würde ;(


----------



## knabi (29 Juli 2010)

tnt369 schrieb:


> ich ärgere mich, dass ich win7 in32bit genommen habe. jetzt ist der RAM auf 4GB begrenzt und tatsächlich sind es nur 2,8GB die dem gesamtsystem zur verfügung stehen. das ist wenig wenn noch mit vm gearbeitet wird.
> für mich währe momentan win7 64bit + vm + 8GB RAM das optimale.


 

Das sollte kein Problem sein, die Lizenz gilt sowohl für 32 als auch für 64 Bit. Du kannst also beruhigt die 64er Version aufspielen und mit dem Key Deiner 32er Version aktivieren.
Falls Du keine Installations-DVD der 64Bit hast, kannst Du Dir das Image (legal!) bei Microsoft herunterladen.

Gruß

Holger


----------

